# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day from Geelong VIC

## lais817

G'day all, I'm Ash, building a house on the south side of Geelong which is nearly finished, and this forum keeps coming up at the top of my searches for all my little projects to be done after handover so I thought I'd better register and say hello.  
Cheers
Ash

----------


## OBBob

Welcome, there are a few members down there.

----------

